# gatwick to central london for arsenal game



## coleen (21 Nov 2006)

I am trying to arrange a trip to an arsneal game for after christmas, I have 2 queries best priceflights are either into stanstead or gatwick so which would be more convenient, also what would be the best hotel location for going to game also for having a night out. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gone Fishin' (21 Nov 2006)

*Re: gatwick to central london for arsneal game*

Gatwick is on the "wrong" side of London (SW) for Arsenal (NE).

Use Routefinder from www.rac.co.uk to find the distance from the airports

or. directly from the Arsenal website
[broken link removed]


----------



## monkeyboy (21 Nov 2006)

*Re: gatwick to central london for arsneal game*

fly to london city airprot. Only a pound or so to link to the tube. Its only minutes away from town and so much handier to get about. It will save so much time too. Its nealrlyworth the extra cost for the flights here but it nearly save the money its elf cos its about 20£ in from the other airports on a train I think.


----------



## oirish (21 Nov 2006)

*Re: gatwick to central london for arsneal game*



monkeyboy said:


> fly to london city airprot. Only a pound or so to link to the tube. Its only minutes away from town and so much handier to get about. It will save so much time too. Its nealrlyworth the extra cost for the flights here but it nearly save the money its elf cos its about 20£ in from the other airports on a train I think.


 

I usually go to luton and stay in the crown moran hotel [sister of the red cow moran] when going to see the arsenal !

best of luck 
fellow gooner, oirish


----------



## EvilDoctorK (21 Nov 2006)

*Re: gatwick to central london for arsneal game*



coleen said:


> I am trying to arrange a trip to an arsneal game for after christmas, I have 2 queries best priceflights are either into stanstead or gatwick so which would be more convenient, also what would be the best hotel location for going to game also for having a night out. Thanks in advance



Stansted would be more convenient for the Arsenal grounds if you're doing a day trip (take the stansted express to Tottenham Hale and change to the Victoria Line)

If you're looking to have a good night out I wouldn't recommend spending it in the vicinity of either Stansted or Gatwick  ... so it doesn't matter that much then really as you'll be presumably heading city centre type direction .. if so both airports are more or less a toss up... they're both fairly well served by (expensive) trains from the city centre terminals


----------



## Miles (21 Nov 2006)

There is also a bus that you can book from the Ryanair site that will take you from Stansted to London Liverpool St.

Costs £14 return.

The Stansted express train costs £25.


----------



## NorfBank (21 Nov 2006)

Coleen,
I do this trip for almost every home game.
City is the best if you want to pay way over the odds for convenience but I always fly Ryanair to Gatwick. You can do Stansted but the Stansted trains are more expensive.

Get a one day travelcard off peak zones 1-6 at Gatwick. This will cost you 10GBP using Southern trains (serves Victoria) or 11GBP using First Capital Connect (serves London Bridge). This will  get you to London (and back in a day) and allow you unlimited use of the Tube. Gatwick to Victoria in about 40 mins then 20 mins on Tube to the ground

The handiest hotel is Jurys Islington or Hilton Islington (close to Angel tube which will bring you to Arsenal station which is next to the ground). Angel tube will then bring you to Covent Garden if that's your bag, otherwise stay around Islington and hit the bars of Upper St (walking distance) and Old St (short cab ride)


----------



## helan72 (21 Nov 2006)

Dont mean to hijack thread but I am trying to organise a trip to an arsenel game for the other half for a christmas present - at the moment it is looking like €600 for flights accomodation and tickets to the match which i dont really fancy paying as for the two of us it is mad money.

This is with sportstours, anyone have any other ideas.

ta


----------



## NorfBank (21 Nov 2006)

Helan.
What game/What hotel?


----------



## helan72 (21 Nov 2006)

no idea which hotel, they say some of their featured hotels are The Grange Holborn, the Grange Fitzrovia and the Thistle marble Arch - the €600 plus tax would be for a Man U or Chelsea game €550 plus tax for West ham and €500 plus tax for wigan / reading.

these prices are from their brochure - havent picked one yet as could not believe the prices.


----------



## NorfBank (21 Nov 2006)

For the rooms you would be looking at about E300 for 2 nights in London, flights at about 50E if you book now so that's E350 so far. Tickets for Man U game for example (if you can get them) would be about 75E each. Total 425if you arranged it yourself but getting tickets to the Man U game would be impossible. For them to arrange it you are paying a premium of about 150E which is a bit steep but you will pay more if you tried to approach a tout at the game...

no connection with sportstours.

Just noticed the plus tax - ouch.


----------



## majik (21 Nov 2006)

While your at it you should at least your get your OH an Arsenal Red membership. Costs 30 STG a year. You get about third choice on tickets. Not great if want to see the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language play the likes of Chelski, Spud$ and Manure, buy if you're like me and want to see at least 4 to 5 games a year and don't care who they play then in the long-run it pays to get Arsenal membership.

Last year I got to see fives games at highbury. Haven't been this year cos I moved to Canada, planing to go at Christmas for Blackburn game. As a red member I'll be paying face value for tickets which last time I checked go on sale to red members on Thursday.

majik

BTW I rarely stay in London for the weekend, tis way too expensive especially if you do more then 4 or 5 trips a year. Better off flying in and out on the same day. The flight is only an hour, Heathrow express though expensive gets you downtown in 15mins and you can easily do a day in London, catch the game and flights for less than 200 Euro. I usually get back to Dublin in time for Match of the Day!


----------



## helan72 (21 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions Norfbank and Majik.

Will see what I can organise myself, like the idea of there and back in the day. Would love to get him the MU trip but think €1200 plus tax is a bit much for a football game. 

H


----------



## majik (21 Nov 2006)

Hope it works out well for you, should be a cracking game.

I used to go over for weekends years ago but it was costing me upwards for 500euro a pop, yikes!

I presume you are flying from Dublin? If you are you can usually get good deals on BMI whose cheap fares last a little longer that Aer lingus.

If you get an early flight say 8am or such you can be in central london by 9.30am, have some brekkie and do a bit of shopping too. Head to the ground around 1pm, have a few pints before, recommend 'The Auld Triangle', head to game at 3pm. Get out of ground by 5pm, few more pints in the vicinity, head off around 6.30 / 7pm for airport. You'll already be checked from Dublin, so no need to check in, just security, jump on your plane at 8 /8.30pm or later. Land in DUB at 9.30pm, no luggage, walk straight out to taxi, home by 10pm, Match of the Day at 10.30pm bobs your uncle.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Nov 2006)

you can always check out easyjet out of belfast if it's not inconvenient. I have used them a few times but like ryanair once the sniff out a game their price goes up. belfast if also a lot easier for parking than dublin. aircoach used to go to belfast airport from dublin airport ( think it was just a smuggle to get a licence for the motorway though) but don't think they do that anymore, usually to jurys hotel in belfast now.


----------



## helan72 (22 Nov 2006)

Thanks Majik thats brilliant info, logged onto the Arsenal site last night to see whats what and it seems as if they are only selling tickets to silver memberships and app you have to graduate to these from the red membership!!!!!! will have another trawl around this morning and see what I can come up with.

cuchulainn am only about 20mins from Dublin airport but thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## sunrock (22 Nov 2006)

NorfBank said:


> Coleen,
> 
> Get a one day travelcard off peak zones 1-6 at Gatwick. This will cost you 10GBP using Southern trains (serves Victoria) or 11GBP using First Capital Connect (serves London Bridge). This will get you to London (and back in a day) and allow you unlimited use of the Tube. Gatwick to Victoria in about 40 mins then 20 mins on Tube to the ground
> 
> ...


----------



## grizzcol (22 Nov 2006)

doesn't the gatwick express go straight into Victoria? and from there get a tube?


----------



## gerglan (7 Nov 2011)

*arsenal home games*



helan72 said:


> Dont mean to hijack thread but I am trying to organise a trip to an arsenel game for the other half for a christmas present - at the moment it is looking like €600 for flights accomodation and tickets to the match which i dont really fancy paying as for the two of us it is mad money.
> 
> This is with sportstours, anyone have any other ideas.
> 
> ta


thomas cook sports or celtichorizontours

 normally better value


----------



## gooner (24 Feb 2012)

Hi, thought I would add to this thread instead of starting a new one. I was lucky enough to get tickets for the Arsenal v Man City game on April 7th at 4pm (Easter Sunday). Our plan is to travel over from Belfast to either Stansted (arrive 10.35am) or Gatwick (arrive 8.50am) on Sunday morning and fly back that night from Gatwick (depart 9.25pm)

I would be grateful for some advice on the latest on travel to and from the Emirates. I think cause we have little time we will be heading straight to the stadium area, maybe a pub or two and spend some time around the stadium, superstore, etc..

Do you think we have plenty of time to get the return flight from Gatwick at 9.25pm, and if so what time would we need to be heading back to the airport at?

We are flying Easyjet, so I guess we could probably check in before we leave for outward and return flights?

Oh and the guy that got me the tickets said they are hospitality tickets. Anyone have those type tickets before and what do they entail?

Cheers,

Gooner


----------



## elcato (27 Feb 2012)

Get a return train from Gatwick to London St Pancreas. Then get the Victoria line a few stops to highbury and islington. Aim to leave St pancreas at around 7.30 on the way back.


----------



## gooner (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Flights are booked,into Stansted , out of Gatwick at 9.25pm due to flight times. So that kind of complicates it slightly. So way in is pretty straight forward, only the Stansted express runs there. What about the way back, I take it that we could buy a ticket to Gatwick at the station, Victoria right?

Or should we buy online before we go to save time?


----------



## NorfBank (27 Feb 2012)

Check the Stansted Express is running before you go.
A bus replacement service is common on a Sunday.

They run a replacement bus service instead to Liverpool St.
You then have to make your own way to the ground.
It's a bit of a nightmare but at least you have loads of time.

Getting home, depending on which side of the ground you are one,
you could get on the Tube at 

Highbury&Islington (Victoria line to Kings Cross)
or 
Arsenal (Piccadilly line to Kings Cross)

for the train to Gatwick.

The train journey from Kings Cross to Gatwick
takes around 70 minutes.

You'll have time to buy ticket at Kings Cross if you leave the ground by 6.


----------



## gooner (27 Feb 2012)

NorfBank said:


> Check the Stansted Express is running before you go.
> A bus replacement service is common on a Sunday.
> 
> They run a replacement bus service instead to Liverpool St.
> ...



Thanks for that. Will hopefully have the tickets soon,so will know what side of the ground we will be on. Would I be better taking the Gatwick express from Victoria on the way back and book and pay online in advance. is there also a chance that that service will revert to a bus on a Sunday?

How would I find out if the Stansted Express is running that day.Do they usually post on their website, or do you need to contact them.Seems mad to pay a high priced train ticket and then they bus you in!!

None of us know London at all, so easiest way is probably best?


----------



## elcato (27 Feb 2012)

Get the Victoria line back to Victoria from Highbury & Islington then and the Gatwick Express runs every 15 minutes. Unlikely it will not be running and you can pay on the train. Is is dearer than your ordinary train (£16) afaik.


----------



## NorfBank (27 Feb 2012)

gooner said:


> Thanks for that. Will hopefully have the tickets soon,so will know what side of the ground we will be on. Would I be better taking the Gatwick express from Victoria on the way back and book and pay online in advance. is there also a chance that that service will revert to a bus on a Sunday?
> 
> How would I find out if the Stansted Express is running that day.Do they usually post on their website, or do you need to contact them.Seems mad to pay a high priced train ticket and then they bus you in!!
> 
> None of us know London at all, so easiest way is probably best?


 
Looking at prices, you might as well take the Gatwick Express.
You'll still have to buy a tube ticket to get you to victoria from
the ground.
Replacement bus is very unlikely.

Check the stansted website on the Saturday before the game.
You get a refund if the bus replaces the train.


----------



## gooner (27 Feb 2012)

NorfBank said:


> Looking at prices, you might as well take the Gatwick Express.
> You'll still have to buy a tube ticket to get you to victoria from
> the ground.
> Replacement bus is very unlikely.
> ...



Excellent.Thanks for that. So I might as well just buy the inbound Stansted Express to Liverpool St and return Victoria to Gatwick Express tickets on their websites?
From what I can see you just buy a single for that day, doesn't seem to mention that you must give a time of use, would that be correct?

When we get to Liverpool St would the best thing to do be to just buy a day tube ticket for zones 1 + 2, or just buy individual tickets for each journey. We will only be going to and from the stadium area, so probably only 2 or so tube journeys?

Sorry for all the questions,just have no clue about London!!

Cheers


----------



## NorfBank (27 Feb 2012)

You're grand.

If you're happy to buy online then go for it.
I buy at the station but that's just me.
You'll be ok for time.

If you're getting Stansted Express, don't go as far as Liverpool St.

Get off at Tottenham Hale and buy a day travelcard (zone 1-6)
The travelcard will cover the rest of your tube trips for the day.

From Tottenham Hale, it's two stops to Finsbury Park (15 min walk to ground)
or three stops to HighburyIslington (10minute walk).


----------



## gooner (27 Feb 2012)

NorfBank said:


> You're grand.
> 
> If you're happy to buy online then go for it.
> I buy at the station but that's just me.
> ...



Excellent.Thanks very much for this information.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (28 Feb 2012)

Replacement bus service is very unlikely on the Gatwick line from Victoria, but at the weekend the Thameslink line (which runs south from Kings Cross and is the start of the line from there to Gatwick) is almost always off - and the trains on that line are generally a bit slower and less frequent than Victoria trains ... so your route should be tube to Victoria and get the train from there.

You can check www.nationalrail.co.uk .. the online timetable there should be updated for engineering work closer to the time ... It's quite likely that there'll be extensive Engineering work over the Easter weekend.

Note the Gatwick Express is fairly rubbish really for the premium price - save yourself a few quid instead and take the regular Southern Railways train from Gatwick .. The fast trains are only a few minutes slower than the Gatwick Express and about a fiver cheaper.

If you're flying out of LGW at 9.25 then you want to be there by around 8.30 .. so as long as trains are running out of Victoria as normal then provided you're on a train from Victoria before 8.00 then you should have no worries.


----------



## gooner (28 Feb 2012)

EvilDoctorK said:


> Replacement bus service is very unlikely on the Gatwick line from Victoria, but at the weekend the Thameslink line (which runs south from Kings Cross and is the start of the line from there to Gatwick) is almost always off - and the trains on that line are generally a bit slower and less frequent than Victoria trains ... so your route should be tube to Victoria and get the train from there.
> 
> You can check www.nationalrail.co.uk .. the online timetable there should be updated for engineering work closer to the time ... It's quite likely that there'll be extensive Engineering work over the Easter weekend.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info. Much appreciated


----------

